# How to remove clutch from chainsaw



## Rick3401 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all...
I have a 20" Makita chainsaw and need to replace the oil seal. Is there a trick to getting the clutch off. I've inserted a piston stop and wrenched it but it won't budge. Tried penetrating oil and heat as well. TIA.
Rick
EDIT: Found solution...thanks anyway.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i thought these had a screw down inside the center shaft and unscrewed.ive caused damage to these before by hittin em to hard with the bfh.


----------

